# Authentic KO Mech mod by HHA - Awesome! But where is the pic?



## Waine

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/releases-23-12-16-authentic-ko-mod-by-hha

Amazing! The mod is already sold out before the release date. Now that's what I call brilliant marketing! It must be one fantastic piece.

But guys, where is the pic of the mod? The suspense is killing me!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

Ah man!! 
No new stuff till March, I promised the wife!


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## andro

Waine said:


> http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/releases-23-12-16-authentic-ko-mod-by-hha
> 
> Amazing! The mod is already sold out before the release date. Now that's what I call brilliant marketing! It must be one fantastic piece.
> 
> But guys, where is the pic of the mod? The suspense is killing me!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


imo it say release 23/12 and today is 22/12 . maybe tmrw u will have the pictures


----------



## Sir Vape

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/releases-23-12-16-authentic-ko-mod-by-hha

Morning

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Va-poor

Well done! That looks amazing

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Igno

Order placed


----------



## GerritVisagie

Pretty...


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Vape

Thanks guys


----------



## Waine

@SirVape I looks and sounds amazing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michaelsa

Fully agree with @Va-poor


----------



## Waine

Has anyone got one of these yet? If so I would really enjoy a mini review. Being a local brand, I am ampt to get one to support the "Local is lekker" concept. Also they look amazing, I love copper and it will last me a long time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Va-poor

Waine said:


> Has anyone got one of these yet? If so I would really enjoy a mini review. Being a local brand, I am ampt to get one to support the "Local is lekker" concept. Also they look amazing, I love copper and it will last me a long time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I volunteer my services as reviewer! I've got a camera and recording setup. All I need is the mod and a likeable personality :'( 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

Waine said:


> Has anyone got one of these yet? If so I would really enjoy a mini review. Being a local brand, I am ampt to get one to support the "Local is lekker" concept. Also they look amazing, I love copper and it will last me a long time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Waiting on mine its some where in the JHB courier guys warehouse. (The Courier Guy decided to take a extended holiday and are still not functioning today)
Once i get it will give yous a small review


----------



## Waine

I will check it out at Sir Vape on Friday. Can't wait!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clouds4Days



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Waine

Still loving this mod after 3 weeks. Only 200 made. I am a sucker for serial numbers. Really nice in all aspects. Pairing it up with the Sapor 25 RDA. Build of choice: Kanthal 20 Ga, dual coil, 3 ID, 9 1/2 wraps, giving me 0.18 Ohms, battery: Sony VTC6. Happy days.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## BigGuy

@Waine only a 100 made lol


----------



## Waine

Lol, shot for that @BigGuy Now I feel better. I have no 100. The last one ever made!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

